# How to post an image from your computer screen (print screen)



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

It seems like there are lots of people out there on TSG who would like to show the person helping them what they are looking at but don't know how to use the print screen option on their keyboard. This is to show everyone how. If you want you can link to this thread to let others know how to do this.

Here are the basics.

1. Hit the print screen button that is on the extreme top of your keyboard, third button in from the right. This copies the image to your keyboard (you won't be able to see it yet).

2. Open up any picture editing program that you might have i.e. paint, photoshop, ect. and open a new project (usually File > New).

3. Paste the image (Edit > Paste). You might also be able to just right click in an empty spot in your project and hit paste.

4. Save your picture. Click File then click on save. In the window that should come up, navigate to where you want your file to go and hit save.

5. Post it to TSG. On a TSG thread, hit go advanced. This option is on the quick reply tool near the bottom of most TSG pages. Once you have done this you can hit manage attachments. Now click on browse and navigate to were your picture is located and select it and click open. Now you are ready to hit upload and your picture will be attached to your message when you post!

Note:
You might need to make your picture smaller in order to post it. TSG limits photos to 293.0 KB.

If anyone else has any thoughts or questions feel free to post here.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

hi thumb10.40
Thanks for this I was curious as to how to do this. Purely out of interest, I've been using "Faststone" and have found it works very well for me. This is from their website, their comments - not mine.
FastStone Capture 5.1 Freeware (Last Update: 2007-01-06) 
A powerful, flexible and intuitive screen-capture utility. It allows you to capture anything on the screen including windows, objects, full screen, rectangle / freehand-selected regions and scrolling windows/web pages.

Richard.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Richard,

Thank-you for posting info on the FastStone screen capture tool from *here*.

After 'playing' with it for half an hour I think it excellent. I particularly like the variety of formats and the many and varied options it incorporates in terms of settings. I find the magnifier a real bonus.

All in all I believe this one will leave far behind my previous preference of some months standing.

Ben. :up:


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

aarhus2004,
Thanks for letting me know, I'm glad you find it good to work with.

Richard.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Interesting. I am just curious as to why you prefer having an extra program to print screen? Thanks for the info. Keep it coming.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My reasoning?

This is SnagIt 8.2 BTW, not a free application.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice! I think I saw you do that somewhere else too.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's very handy for explaining a screenshot. SnagIt has lots of other tricks too.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> My reasoning?
> 
> This is SnagIt 8.2 BTW, not a free application.


And this is, er um, hells bells I've forgotten, but it is all free 

Ben.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, sad to say, SnagIt is not a free package, it's $39.95 from the maker, perhaps cheaper on other mail-order sites.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Screenshot Captor is pretty powerful and free


----------

